#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 龍是冷血動物?

## lion

酷必想要探討龍應該是冷血動物還是可以是哺乳類?
想要聽聽龍友對龍是冷血動物的描述或非冷血動物的看法
小說寫出來需要說服讀者 故透過此討論暸解

酷必的想法:
如果龍也可以毛絨絨又是蛋生跟鳥類就很接近

----------


## Red.K熾仔

最近小獸有瞄到過關於某種會噴火的龍的介紹片

內容大概就是母龍跟公龍之間孵蛋的過程

母龍會先用公龍帶回來的石塊築成蛋巢，公龍則
是出外覓食，然後....對這些生下來的蛋*噴火*
據說是如果不保持些溫度，很多蛋還沒孵出小龍
就會先凍死在蛋內了。

應該有人會像小獸一樣有個問題，那就是用火噴
的話不是會讓裡面的蛋直接熟了嗎XD，但是依據
科學家的看法，認為恐龍的蛋殼是耐高溫(?)，是
不是真的也不清楚啦。  :Wink:  

既然需要溫度的話，這觀點來講龍也有可能是恆溫動物。

下面這個是額外補充的內容，如果樓主是想要些靈感的話
可以參考下面的部分解釋，至於真相是不是這樣，大家可
以自己斟酌，看看就好，小獸自己也很質疑某些觀點。


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    還有個有趣的見解，龍群的生物本能會告訴她們
蛋的溫度越高適越容易生出公的小龍，所以如果
要孵出母的，可能就必須要冒著蛋孵不出來的風
險降低他的溫度。

有時候顧蛋巢的時候，不一定會是母的照顧，偶
爾會由老公幫忙負責照顧，母龍則負責出外覓食

但是龍爸爸的本能見解就是想要生母的，所以會
偷偷刻意降低蛋巢的溫度(恐怕是怕生下的是公龍
長大會跟老爸奪權之類的)，但是通常下場不是
母龍回來發現蛋冷掉死掉，就是公龍見狀不對就烙跑。    
    


最後還是提醒，以上內容不是出於小獸的

這些內容的根據都是許多相關研究員們的觀點，或
許大膽假設就是科學的精神吧XD

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

龍是標準的爬蟲類

唯一的差別是龍是"半冷血"(或是半溫血)
也就是說,龍兩者兼具

----------


## 呆虎鯨

冷血動物ＯＴＺ
　　老實說這名詞有貶低的意思在，我比較喜歡用［變溫動物］這個詞ˊＷˋ

　　龍是不是變溫動物？
　　鯨的ＡＮＳ：都有。

　　就像現在的各種動物，有溫血也有變溫。

　　不過……好像是高溫比較容易孵出母的？因為低溫危險所以公的比較多。

　　或許龍也有胎生的呢＝Ｗ＝（被打）

　　不過說的是哪一種龍？
　　恐龍？還是幻想的東西方龍？

　　恐龍的話基本上都是溫血動物唷！這是新研究出來的，因為有些恐龍有孵蛋的行為，有些恐龍也具有絨毛或是羽毛。

　　東方龍我猜應該是變溫動物，畢竟比較接近神的境界（咦？）
　　西方龍的話就是都有。

　　以上，呆鯨看法（被拖去埋）

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

小巴是認為恆溫動物可能性居高，畢竟看過不少體型較大的動物幾乎都是恆溫動物因此猜測龍也是其中之一

----------


## 閻王

[quote="翠羽狼"]既然需要溫度的話，這觀點來講龍也有可能是恆溫動物。[/hide]

這點不見得.
冷血動物只是體溫隨溫度變化, 牠們並非不需保持體溫的. 牠們也需要把體溫保持在一定範圍內以維持代謝速率的.
以鱷魚為例, 牠們的蛋也需要保持恆溫.
鱷魚的蛋也是以溫度決定性別的, 但我沒聽說過牠們對幼兒的性別有特定偏好.

至於龍是冷血還是溫血, 這個先要看是哪一種龍, 恐龍/東方龍/西方龍
恐龍的話, 是有提倡恐龍是半溫血的, 但該無法被確認

----------


## 雪之龍

我覺得是熱血動物耶...
可能我想法比較單純吧...
想到火焰就想到炎熱....

----------


## DDdragon

龍一般應該是變溫動物居多~至於要恆溫半多是不可行的...

因為體內要製造熱就要能量= ="要能量就要吃.....

很殘酷的 如果是恆溫動物的話大概半個世界都會被龍吃掉吧...

因為很大隻XD這是比較生物學的講法

而且恆溫動物是最不容易習慣...環境的生物 = =...

(通常都是去比較適合生存的地方居住...)

因為體內溫度被限定所以很多地方就不能去啦=W="

龍之所以可以住在世界各地 也是因為這樣~

那為什麼可以泡在岩漿裡面住在火坑裡呢?!

這只能算神話吧##"

通常都是間接在附近生活而已~ 因為高溫的環境 會活化細胞!所以仔細翻翻一些書紅龍種...就是特別大隻!特別好吃!脾氣也最暴躁(能量太多)這是龍與地下城裡面透露的

那極北區的龍呢?!

白龍種就特別嬌小啦~~

住在洞裡也是因為洞裡溫度高~不然=口="誰要在外頭風雪大的地方勒?



本龍還在上課 有機會再補上ˊˋ"

----------


## wildcheetah

龍族是溫血動物還是冷血動物？龍人是否要有乳頭？甚至龍的生殖器官應該是什麼樣子，要理解上述的問題，首先要瞭解問題的核心----龍。

由於龍分東方龍與西洋龍，為方便起見以較多人使用，形象也較鮮明的西洋龍作為討論依據。以下簡稱龍，尊稱省略。

龍是什麼？根據網路上的資料，龍是四足步行的巨大生物，背上有類似蝙蝠的膜翅，體表披有鱗片或角質化的皮膚。身上可能具有骨刺或骨板。通常居住在山洞中，喜好收集金銀財寶。領域附近會因為龍威而成為不毛之地，一般動物都不會靠近龍族的領地。龍會沈睡，一睡就是許多年。龍的大小眾說紛紜，有大到四十公尺的，也有手掌大的。

瞭解龍的定義之後，就要思考另一個問題：龍是從哪裡來的？

幻想一定有其立論的基礎，一個人的幻想可能來自別人的空想，也可能成為下一個作者的根基。但追根究底，幻想一定都基於現實，因此，龍可以說是參考地球上現有生物得來的。在人類對大自然保有敬畏的年代，龍是一種象徵，代表著至高無上的大自然、邪惡、強大、難以捉摸。

什麼生物長的和龍最像呢？當然是蜥蜴啦。西洋龍族文化發源的歐洲地處高緯度，蜥蜴屬變溫動物，在地處寒冷之地長不大，每一種都很小。以蜥蜴作為參照物的龍自然也不可能大到哪裡去。在希臘神話及早其英國傳說中的龍都只有一點點大，坦白說，不會比大型犬大到哪裡去。

有了這樣的幻想之後，不難想像，屠龍騎士英勇對抗的邪惡生物--龍--只有隔壁村子大黃狗的大小，這種故事寫出來能看嗎？當然不行，所以各式各樣的能力都被加在這個基礎上以增加故事的可看性。噴火、毒氣、龍威、飛行能力、龍語魔法、刀槍不入等等。尺寸也越來愈大，大到40～60公尺的水準。龍就這麼從村口的小狗，逐漸演化成刀槍不入，無所不能，出現在我們這個無奇不有的大千世界中。

瞭解了龍的起源之後，就可以開始討論龍是冷血動物還是溫血動物了。

雖然西洋龍的參照物是蜥蜴，但也不能因此認為龍是冷血動物啊。所謂青出於藍而勝於藍，我們也都是從爬蟲類演化而來的啊。科學就是要講求證據，想當然爾的武斷評論是沒有絲毫意義的。

歷史上有許多的偶然，但發生了就叫做必然，已經存在的事物沒有討論的餘地。不過，因為龍是幻想生物，所以沒有人可以捉一隻來量體溫。就連最接近的大型參照物---恐龍---也駕鶴西歸久矣。在缺乏直接證據的情形下，唯一的辦法就是用間接證據來研究了。

一般來說，冷血動物和溫血動物這兩個名詞並不十分精確，在此引用阿簡生物筆記：http://a-chien.blogspot.com/2007/08/..._5591.html的描述：

-----------------------------------------------------------

關於動物體溫，我們關心這三個方面
1.	體溫的調控方式
2.	體溫的變化情形
3.	靜止時的代謝(基礎代謝)
-----------------------------------------------------------
**內溫或外溫是根據體溫的調控方式來區分：
依外界方式(曬太陽，躲藏在陰涼處、水中)來調控體溫的方式稱為外溫(Ectotherm)
依體內方式(血流、肌肉收縮、燃燒養分)來調控體溫的方式稱為內溫(Endotherm)。

**變溫和恆溫是依體溫變化情形來區分：
恆溫(homeothermy)：核心體溫會有週期性的變異，即使變化也只有些許變動(通常在正負2°C之內)
變溫(poikilothermy)核心體溫會有明顯的變化。
異溫(heterothermy)：少數哺乳類和鳥類，在非冬眠季節時能維持恆溫狀態，進入冬眠後，體溫會下降至與環境溫度幾乎相同的程度。

**靜止時的代謝(基礎代謝)
維持較高的基礎代謝稱為高代謝型動物(Tachymetabolic)
維持較低的基礎代謝稱為低代謝型動物(Bradymetabolic)
**多數恆溫動物 (鳥和哺乳類) 的代謝率要比外溫性的脊椎動物(如爬蟲類和魚) 高 4～10 倍
-----------------------------------------------------------

也就是說，所謂的溫血動物是具有較高代謝率，可以藉由內在方式使體溫維持在一定水平。而冷血動物則是具有較低代謝率，需借外在因素來調節體溫，體溫上下起伏較大。

也許有人會說龍的速度很快，動作敏捷，藉此作為龍乃恆溫動物的證明。很遺憾的是，現存的蜥蜴就有幾種動作快到貓都追不上。外溫動物只是體溫低的時候比較遲緩，加熱完成之後其實效率並不輸內溫動物。

如果要以龍的體型作為龍不可能是變溫動物的反證也不行。誠然若外溫動物擁有碩大的體型，體表與體內的溫差調節便是一項令人頭痛的事情，但也並非完全不可能，畢竟爬蟲類也是有心血管系統可供循環之用。倒是恆溫動物如果體型過大，要如何找到足夠的食物就成了大問題。

直觀的外觀對分析沒有多大用處，一切還是要以行為為基準。現像學就是以直觀的方式，觀察可見的行為以供研究的一個方法。

先假設龍是內溫動物。

內溫動物最廣為人之的特徵便是體表附有毛髮或羽毛。畢竟體內散發出去的每一分能量都是由自己費盡心思捕獲的獵物所轉換得來，若是讓珍貴的熱量就此白白散失豈不可惜？因此，毛髮便是內溫動物的特徵之一。當然，沒有毛髮的鯨豚類也是內溫動物。但一來他們具有發達的皮下脂肪，二來他們生存在溫差極小的海洋深層。以這個標準來看，龍符合哪一點呢？

一點也不符合……

依照先前對龍的定義，龍的體表覆蓋著鱗片，當然不具有任何的毛髮。由於龍並非生存在深海中，也不適用於例外條件。至於脂肪層，你何時見過胖嘟嘟的龍呢？

這一點被推翻了，沒有關係。畢竟毛髮只是一項特徵，如果龍生存的環境夠熱，溫差大些也不要緊。在熱帶地區生存的人不也是不穿衣服嗎？

龍生存的地區是寒冷的歐洲……

呵呵，這也不要緊，只要能找到足夠的食物來源，就算體溫的散發多了一些，也還是可以從食物中補回來。龍的巢穴附近有足夠的食物嗎？

龍所在領域附近會因為龍威而成為不毛之地，一般動物都不會靠近龍族的領地……

這下可好，不論是肉還是草，全部都沒得吃……

嗯，雖假設龍是溫血動物的證明題被推翻了，但也不能因此認為龍是冷血動物啊。

假設龍是外溫動物。

外溫動物的特徵是什麼呢？大多數的外溫動物由於無法調節體溫，所以必須長時間待在太陽係或樹蔭下不動，讓環境來調節體溫。如果氣溫太低，還會冬眠。

龍經常沈睡，一睡好多年。

嗯，看來有一項強而有力的證據了，再加上龍體表覆蓋著鱗片，活脫脫就是冷血動物啊。在實證與否證的的雙重證明之下，龍是冷血動物應無疑義。雖然冷血動物在高緯度歐洲的體型不能長得太大，不過在現生最大的爬蟲類體型有十公尺的參照下，我想龍有個三五公尺還是沒問題的。這個大小不論是作為屠龍的炫耀或是做為坐騎都相當適合。 

至於龍的飛行能力，由於飛行時的散熱以及高空的低溫，外溫動物的身體是無法承受這項任務的。再看看龍的翅膀，請參照http://www.draconian.com/body/body.htm的肌肉解剖圖。 

同樣的重量需要四條具有強壯肌肉的腿來支撐，飛行的時候就只要一半不到的肌肉就能撐得住？只要去比較雞腿與雞胸肉的大小就知道了，雞還不會飛呢……就解剖學來看，龍的翅膀根本不具備飛行的能力。

大自然不會做無用的投資，那龍背上的翅狀物是做什麼用的呢？龍的翅膀類似蝙蝠，是很薄的皮膜組織。皮膚內有血管，當龍的「翅膀」張開之時，正好可以作為一大塊加熱版來調節體溫，這又成為龍是冷血動物的證明之一。

綜合以上論述，現實世界中的西洋龍是體型三到五公尺，無法飛行的外溫動物（冷血）。卵生。

以上論點出自個人對西方龍的認知，如果諸位先進有更好的定義，歡迎提出。

獵豹

----------


## lion

推論龍族為冷血動物 
卵生的方式
身體就不會有肚臍了
雄雌的龍也不會有乳頭

若繪畫創作上的龍人
僅用肌肉 如胸肌 腹肌
也是可以傳達健壯的意象

----------


## 狼馬

首先誇讚wildcheetah對於龍族生態的科學研究
文章有條理，且重點明確，確實有其科學上的價值
但為什麼要用科學的角度去研究『龍族』？
其實這就像是早年的一位日本作家『柳田理科雄』
撰寫『空想科學』道理是差不多的
我相信，這篇文章的目的並不是去否定龍的存在
而是用生物科學的角度去想，假設龍存在地球上
會是以什麼型態生活著？外觀又可能是什麼樣子？等等

假如有人想畫或創作一部關於龍族的作品
這篇文章確實有參考的價值，畢竟已經有太多的奇幻文學
都把不合理的設定丟給了『魔法』去解釋
來點不一樣的東西，也是一種樂趣啊！

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

Discovery 的真實猛龍也是非常值得參考的
比如豹老師(?)說的龍不會飛,可是龍有氫氣氣囊阿...
諸如此類的
(自由落體交配那個我就不敢苟同了)

----------


## J.C.

wildcheetah的論點給我一個反向思考的靈感
既然以多數對龍的描述來判斷 龍應該是變溫動物
那麼如果龍是恆溫動物 會是什麼樣子呢？

我不是什麼生物學家 所以以下論點只是用最簡單的方式推論
根據地球上存在的恆溫飛行動物做參考(鳥類 蝙蝠 翼手龍)
翅膀為薄膜是可以的 
但幾乎不可能具有長長的尾巴 會增加飛行的重量
鳥類的尾巴都是羽毛組成 不具有脊椎跟肌肉
再來就是不可能為四隻腳站立 另外多出一對翅膀 
這大概跟演化有關
去除海中生物不算 地球上的脊椎生物應該都是四隻腳的
另外長出骨骼肌肉成為翅膀大概只有變異生物才可能吧
同樣後肢也不會太粗壯 應該會像鳥類一樣 不然也是飛不起來
皮膚方便 恆溫動物的表皮不會有鱗片
所以我覺得應該是毛.羽毛或粗造角質(如恐龍)覆蓋\r

綜合以上幾點 西洋龍復原圖應該是長這樣 *爆*

有沒有很破壞想像? XD
所以基本上理想中的龍是不存在於地球上的
若要維持那些想像中的造型 可飛翔 還要有漂亮的尾巴 在其他星球上大概可以吧 *笑*

別誤會 我可是很喜歡龍的
只是突然想到這個推論而已  :Razz:

----------


## 狼馬

好奇一問：

*請問什麼是『半溫血/半冷血』生物？*

今天利用時間仔細瀏覽了一下這篇文章
突然發現了這一個生物名詞，於是我便感到好奇
關於這名詞的由來與這類生物的特徵習性等等
不曉得有沒有龍同好可以幫我回答並解釋一下呢？

感激不盡 ^_^

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

引用wildcheetah的文章中有說到，所謂的溫血動物是具有較高代謝率，可以藉由內在方式使體溫維持在一定水平。而冷血動物則是具有較低代謝率，需借外在因素來調節體溫，體溫上下起伏較大。 

那麼，所謂的"半溫血"跟"半冷血"動物，指的就是有著上述兩類動物各一半特徵的動物囉？

但是這麼說也許很模糊，可以分成兩種：
1)擁有"來源"一半的特徵：
    也就是"半溫血動物"還保有溫血動物的一半特徵，例如體溫恆定或是使用內溫等等，而另外一半則不屬於此範圍；同理，"半冷血動物"的特徵可能也是同樣的規律。

2)各擁有一半的溫/冷血動物之特徵：
    這也不是不可能，但是所組成的動物在特徵歸類上豈不就變成了上述的"異溫"動物了嗎？而且照這樣子定義，好像也沒有分開成"半溫/冷血動物"的意義了。


所以我的結論是，第一種情況似乎不太可能存在，因為有高代謝率就應該不會有低體溫，反之亦然。所以，我認為所謂的"半溫/冷血動物"應該是偏向"異溫動物"的存在吧？

(附註：我並沒有甚麼理論可以支持這種說法，只是單純的從"顧名思義"這種層面去猜測罷了。)

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

如我之前說的,兩者兼具

例如在寒冷地區,是溫血模態(內溫動物)
在高溫地區,是冷血模態(外溫動物)

這也可以說明為啥全世界都有龍巴

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

按照你的論點，我有兩種想法：

1)依你的說法，應是假設龍是"擁有多種類的體溫調節特性"的物種為前提，才行的通吧？
我的意思是，在溫帶的是一個物種，在寒帶的又是一個物種，只是種名都不一樣。
就像是小說"哈利波特"中，對於同為歐洲生存的龍有不一樣的種族描述。像是角尾龍、挪威脊背龍等等，但是總結來說，他們都是龍，只是特徵及習性不同。

2)如果要將假設限定為"全世界只有一種龍"的話，那麼我認為龍可能是變溫動物吧。(會冬眠的那種？)
此外恕我直言，我覺得前面的文章的討論重點，好像只將龍"限定"為只有一個種族分支，也就是將龍的調節體溫的習性限定為只有一種。
這樣好像跟自然界的"物種多樣性"有點不同？
因為如果要將龍給實體化，安插到現實世界中的話，應該也具備有物種多樣化的特性才是。

----------


## wildcheetah

所謂半冷血或半溫血並非定義精確的專有名詞。

前文所說，動物體溫系統可分為熱源、體溫變化幅度以及新陳代謝速率三方面來探討。

內溫、恆溫、高代謝即是俗稱的恆溫（溫血）動物。

外溫、變溫、低代謝即是俗稱的變溫（冷血）動物。

有沒有例外呢？有，當然有，而且還不少。

大自然是相當奇妙的。

內溫不等於恆溫，外溫也不等於變溫。

也就是內溫動物可以變溫，外溫動物也可以恆溫。

具有恆溫特性的外溫動物，英文為inertial homeothermy或是Gigantothermy。

中文是慣性恆溫動物。這類的動物由通常具有較大的體積。

體積越大，體重與表面積的比值越小，與環境的接觸面積也愈小。

故這種動物的體溫較不受環境影響而能維持恆定。

部分大型生物還出現特殊的熱交換系統進一步減少體溫散失，保留體溫。

包括革龜、鮪魚、大白鯊等等。

這些生物由於出現部分恆溫動物特性（體溫不受環境影響）但又不屬於恆溫動物（由身體機制維持體溫恆定）

因此有人就稱為半溫血動物。不過，這個詞相當不精確。

請參考：http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigantothermy

至於具有冷血動物特徵的溫血動物稱為異溫動物。

這部分動物通常很小，在夜間休息時為了節省能量故將新陳代謝降低，使體溫隨環境溫度波動。

包括蜂鳥、蝙蝠、冬眠或夏眠時的動物。

以上就是較明確的定義。

另外，要回復歐文˙卓拉克

體溫調節機制在演化上屬共享祖徵，所以同一類的生物都具有相同的體溫調節機制。

若有個別動物演化出現不同的體溫調節機制，則這類動物會因為出現的演徵而被歸納到新的分類群之中。

若有興趣，可以去找分類學的書，這叫做支序學派。

還有物種多樣性，你是指生物多樣性吧？不能在這裡使用。

生物多樣性是指為了生態平衡，人類要維護環境中的物種數量，越多越好。

這跟單一分類群是否能適應眾多環境沒有關係。

要我來定義的話，我會把龍族歸為科，也就是龍科。

不同體型可歸為屬，其下則是各個不同的種。

和貓科動物一樣，雖然只有一種體溫調節機制（恆溫），但確有許多不同的物種分佈在世界各地。

以上

獵豹

----------

